# "Killing Jews is Worship"???



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

This just about takes the cake, who says the far left judges are not nuts?

http://joemiller.us/2015/04/killing...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-63a9b09831-230980529

And some wonder why we think we need to keep tabs on our Muslim immigrants.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

At face value this would appear to be an in-your-face taunt from some nutball jihadi group, but I followed the link from the Joe Miller article and it turns out the folks placing this ad (the American Freedom Defense Initiative) are right-wing freedom of speech advocates whose ad is intended to mock Islamists. Their approach is pretty ugly, but apparently protected.

But to be clear, this is not a message from Muslim immigrants.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> At face value this would appear to be an in-your-face taunt from some nutball jihadi group, but I followed the link from the Joe Miller article and it turns out the folks placing this ad (the American Freedom Defense Initiative) are right-wing freedom of speech advocates whose ad is intended to mock Islamists. Their approach is pretty ugly, but apparently protected.
> 
> But to be clear, this is not a message from Muslim immigrants.


The same people who want us to uphold the constitution are now calling out leftist judges for allowing conservatives to have and fight for their free speech?


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

So wait, these slogans were not from 'our Muslim immigrants"? So wait, who are we supposed to be outraged against then?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky

What do you support? The right to free speech? Or do you believe these posters should not be allowed?

These are Americans paying to have these posters up. Not immigrants or leftist judges.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Was wondering who would go to the trouble to look at the whole thing.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/19/anti-islamic-ads-new-york_n_5849146.html


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I find it no more offensive than "this is your brain on drugs." If anything, I take exception to the use of the word "worship," which is an inaccurate use of the word and an affront to the language.

I can think of much more effective catchphrases, like "These idiots can't even read their own holy book right" or some such.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I really didn't think it would get discovered this quick...I thought I had enuf 'rightious indignation' coming thru in the post...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I find it no more offensive than "this is your brain on drugs." If anything, I take exception to the use of the word "worship," which is an inaccurate use of the word and an affront to the language.
> 
> I can think of much more effective catchphrases, like "These idiots can't even read their own holy book right" or some such.


The entire "religion" is disgusting , the way they treat their Women. I guess that's ok to many men that hate Women. Mighty handy too. Maybe it's the control the left sees eye to eye with.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I guess I don't get the point of posting it. There were murders in the KC area by some nut job white supremacist who crawled out from under a rock somewhere in Missouri and came to the big city to kill him some Jews. He went to a community center and retirement home and killed some people who were not Jewish. Somebody shoulda told him they let Gentiles in I guess. But my point is, those with weak minds and weaker morals will take stuff to heart and act on it. It's no joke.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

7thswan said:


> The entire "religion" is disgusting , the way they treat their Women. I guess that's ok to many men that hate Women. Mighty handy too. Maybe it's the control the left sees eye to eye with.



I would agree with you in regards to the way they treat their women. But then again, if you read some of the "Old Testament' they were not as kind to the women folk either. Heck, even the New Testament talks about how women should not be 'teachers' of men. It seems as if most religious texts of the major religions didn't look kindly upon women or realize that they are the equal of men.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

7thswan said:


> The entire "religion" is disgusting , the way they treat their Women. I guess that's ok to many men that hate Women. Mighty handy too. Maybe it's the control the left sees eye to eye with.


The article has nothing to do with Muslim extremists at all so I'm not sure how your comment fits in with the discussion.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

The average reader would not open the link & read further...I wanted to see if this would spur discussion on the whole thing...is this a good move? Too 'insightful', too 'overthetop? 
Like the post above by MO cows: will it incite rather than show what the originators want?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

The people behind it are anti radical Muslim, and pro Jewish. The advertisement is supposed to shock so people think to themselves those Muslims have gone too far. Then on their second thought when they find out that anti-Muslims are behind it they think, yes those radical Muslim people really do think killing is worshiping Allah. The question "That's his jihad, What's yours?" is asking "so do you worship this way, is that who you are?" Once a person says "no" to themselves then mentally they have admitted in a subconscious way to being on the side of Jews. This line of reasoning it is targeted at New York city people and how they think.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> The average reader would not open the link & read further...I wanted to see if this would spur discussion on the whole thing...is this a good move? Too 'insightful', too 'overthetop?
> Like the post above by MO cows: will it incite rather than show what the originators want?


I don't believe that you read further. You first post and that last line highlights that.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

wr said:


> The article has nothing to do with Muslim extremists at all so I'm not sure how your comment fits in with the discussion.


Well, the article is about a poster/ad that depicts 'Muslim extremists".
My thoughts were to see who thought this was a good idea-besides the judge. Who may or may not think so but ruled it as a fee speech thing. 
I shoulda started out w/that...anyway, I don't think its such a good idea...yet...remains to be seen, I guess.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> This just about takes the cake, who says the far left judges are not nuts?
> 
> http://joemiller.us/2015/04/killing...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-63a9b09831-230980529
> 
> And some wonder why we think we need to keep tabs on our Muslim immigrants.


I suggest YOU read the article you posted. As others have said, this as was not posted by Muslim extremists but by a right-wing conservative group. As far as a "leftist" judge is concerned -- he was in his right to allow the ad, distasteful as it is. He would also have been in his right to allow an ad by Muslims. There is such a thing as free speech in this country, and it has nothing to do with "right" or "left".


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Belfrybat said:


> I suggest YOU read the article you posted. As others have said, this as was not posted by Muslim extremists but by a right-wing conservative group. As far as a "leftist" judge is concerned -- he was in his right to allow the ad, distasteful as it is. He would also have been in his right to allow an ad by Muslims. There is such a thing as free speech in this country, and it has nothing to do with "right" or "left".


I ALWAYS read articles I post.
This is very controversial, its depicting radical muslims in a certain way. I'm not sure where I stand, is it a good poster? Is it thought-provoking or too inciteful?
The judge wasn't either right or left, it seems, not sure. 
Evidently I'm not the only one who presented the info this way, some cable talk did as well.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I don't think this campaign is too good of an idea. It would be better to speak in facts and in a more straight-forward manner. Seems like this will backfire.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> This just about takes the cake, *who says the far left judges are not nuts? ...*
> 
> And some wonder why we think we need to keep tabs on our Muslim immigrants.





Tricky Grama said:


> I ALWAYS read articles I post.
> This is very controversial, its depicting radical muslims in a certain way. I'm not sure where I stand, is it a good poster? Is it thought-provoking or too inciteful?
> The judge wasn't either right or left, it seems, not sure.
> Evidently I'm not the only one who presented the info this way, some cable talk did as well.


In your OP, which we were responded to, you slammed the judge for being "far left", and slammed Muslim immigrants. It's right there -- in your own words.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If you did read the article and you purposely posted inflammatory statements then you must have been baiting and trolling.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

MichaelZ said:


> I don't think this campaign is too good of an idea. It would be better to speak in facts and in a more straight-forward manner. Seems like this will backfire.


The ad campaign and the fight to display it is doing exactly what the group behind it wants. Most people won't look beyond the ad itself to see who paid for it and will only see Muslims shown in a bad light. It will reinforce the negative bias many already have regarding all Muslims. That is what this campaign is all about.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Belfrybat said:


> In your OP, which we were responded to, you slammed the judge for being "far left", and slammed Muslim immigrants. It's right there -- in your own words.


I already addressed this. I wanted to see if anyone would read the whole thing. And as I said some news commentaries did the same. Even mentioned the judges...and as I said, I wanted opinions: is this too controversial or a good thing?
Got a couple responses, "too controversial" in so many words & another that thinks maybe it will get people to think. That's how I'm leaning-but not too sure. Maybe time will tell.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> I already addressed this. I wanted to see if anyone would read the whole thing. And as I said *some news commentaries did the same*. Even mentioned the judges...and as I said, I wanted opinions: is this too controversial or a good thing?
> Got a couple responses, "too controversial" in so many words & another that thinks maybe it will get people to think. That's how I'm leaning-but not too sure. Maybe time will tell.


As my mother used to say, "Because some kids decide to jump off the bridge, you are going to follow?" Why call the judge far left and slam all Muslim immigrants if you didn't believe it? I was taught to "say what you mean and mean what you say". On this one, I agree with WLover -- you are baiting and trolling which I believe is against the newly adopted rules of conduct.


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, but I don`t see any baitin an trollin about it, she stated her reasons for postin it, if y`all don`t have any opinion, just let it go, no reason to make a stink bout it.....if you do have an opinion, just state it......


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

rickpaul said:


> Sorry, but I don`t see any baitin an trollin about it, she stated her reasons for postin it, if y`all don`t have any opinion, just let it go, no reason to make a stink bout it.....if you do have an opinion, just state it......


 agree this is not a trolling post at all. Just that some don't like the outcome that is all.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I post things I don't agree with all the time. I need to learn what others think because I don't understand _______'s.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> agree this is not a trolling post at all. Just that some don't like the outcome that is all.


What is the outcome?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

wr said:


> The article has nothing to do with Muslim extremists at all so I'm not sure how your comment fits in with the discussion.


To me, all muslims are extremists , they follow a sick religion, one, I consider a cult that hasen't burned it'self out. I don't even understand why anyone considers it a religion-what-just becasue it's been around for a long time? They have not grown or refined themselves, I meen we are not in the stone ages anymore. Or maybe some would still like us to be-That's my concern with a Country like ours that wants to go back in time to commumnism.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

wr said:


> What is the outcome?


Exposed the lack of judgement a judge has.

Many major cities are on edge to riot. Since 2009 America has been trans formed where violence is the solution to fame and a seat at the table.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Good one, Kasilof home. I DO keep waffling on this. On one hand, it exposes some mindsets & on the other, it may be inciteful...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> Good one, Kasilof home. I DO keep waffling on this. On one hand, it exposes some mindsets & on the other, it may be inciteful...


It's hard TG, They take the truth and sprikle it with lies and visa/versa. We'd all have to spend 24 hrs a day to search out understanding of each side because the media done not do it's job, they have become the enemy, and as I see it,so has our government. We cannot trust anyone that we have not learned about thru their deeds.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

After the Clinton Cronkite video...I question how long have we been played.
At least now there are more sources and we can seek out more view points from threads like this.. schools no longer want to teach thinking skills just what is acceptable to regurgitate as political correct.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> Good one, Kasilof home. I DO keep waffling on this. On one hand, it exposes some mindsets & on the other, it may be inciteful...



Well, too many in power seats seem to push an agenda of division while claiming diversity the end results seem to be riots, death, destruction, anarchy...while devious persons step back claiming to have the desire to fix and calm...expressing that they and only they have what it takes to rebuild...mmm......but the just need more power.....if only they were granted more power unicorns could dance and no one would have to work. To often they are given that power by folks who are shortsighted.

As for the cry that conservative who seem to be on the wrong side of this issue ....wanting to stifle freedom of speech.....there is intent. Using a balance of discernment to strip away at the facts to extrapolate the realistic end results.....
Destruction,death, riots, .....there does not exist those who want this. Some of us want peace, and leaders with character.....true old fashion American values


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Seem the N.Y.C. transit agreed with my point of view....that it was dangerous.... thurs they will bar all political ads.

Mr. Page held concerns for the users and workers safety

"The judge gave short shrift to those concerns" per Mr. Page


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

And today I heard what that hag Hitlary had to say, seems she knows noone trusts the goverment anymore. So just why hasen't she spoken up before this. Why haven't the repubs stood up to the putterinchief? Why, because it's all just a game to them. Just some huge cash in their pocket-the same as judges. The sooner we ALL see these clowns as the fakes they are and stop treating them like heros-the better off we will all be.


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

7thswan said:


> And today I heard what that hag Hitlary had to say, seems she knows noone trusts the goverment anymore. So just why hasen't she spoken up before this. Why haven't the repubs stood up to the putterinchief? Why, because it's all just a game to them. Just some huge cash in their pocket-the same as judges. The sooner we ALL see these clowns as the fakes they are and stop treating them like heros-the better off we will all be.


I thought the puerile name calling was going to stop? It's degrading to the site and it's members.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I believe the consensis was we can not call each other names. Pols are fair game. You all know that.


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

Tricky Grama said:


> I believe the consensis was we can not call each other names. Pols are fair game. You all know that.


That's not what I remember... Your "fat cottage cheese butt" about Hillary Clinton was one of the statements that inflamed people to the point where they wanted all name calling stopped. IIRC.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Doggonedog said:


> That's not what I remember... Your "fat cottage cheese butt" about Hillary Clinton was one of the statements that inflamed people to the point where they wanted all name calling stopped. IIRC.


But you got to admit it was the truth about Hitlary. Mud Slinging, name calling has been in politics for many years now and it will continue to be so, and stopping this in some not so free speech anymore message board is not the right thing to do IMO.


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> But you got to admit it was the truth about Hitlary. Mud Slinging, name calling has been in politics for many years now and it will continue to be so, and stopping this in some not so free speech anymore message board is not the right thing to do IMO.


No, I don't admit it's the truth about Hillary. SMH. 

I believe that the admins decided that name calling was inappropriate. IMO, the middle school-esque name calling devalues this forum, and may cause loss of IQ points. There are a few that just don't have any to spare.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Doggonedog said:


> No, I don't admit it's the truth about Hillary. SMH.
> 
> I believe that the admins decided that name calling was inappropriate. IMO, the middle school-esque name calling devalues this forum, and may cause loss of IQ points. There are a few that just don't have any to spare.


IMHO, there is NOTHING in the rules about calling pols names. 
There IS however rules about saying rude things about members. Like stating lies about their IQ. 
So, IIWY, I'd obey the rules.

In all fairness, Hillary has a large rear. I DO have a bit of med knowledge to state its white & dimpled-'cottagecheese'. And there is absolutely no disputing she IS a liar. So I've refrained from the 'fat' part. I've gone to the BIG. And added the LYING part. Seems if folks don't like it they could put me on ignore. Then I wouldn't have to explain so you could see it again.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Actually, I would say that kind of name calling is baiting and is against the rules.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Doggonedog said:


> I thought the puerile name calling was going to stop? It's degrading to the site and it's members.


I don't consider it name calling, it's a discriptive word I've used forever. It tells the reader in one word exactly what we think of her. I'm not calling a member a name.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wlover said:


> Actually, I would say that kind of name calling is baiting and is against the rules.


Oh noooos, baiting, I sure do like fishing, not into trapping,. What am I going to catch with this that you call "baiting"???


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> IMHO, there is NOTHING in the rules about calling pols names.
> There IS however rules about saying rude things about members. Like stating lies about their IQ.
> So, IIWY, I'd obey the rules.
> 
> In all fairness, Hillary has a large rear. I DO have a bit of med knowledge to state its white & dimpled-'cottagecheese'. And there is absolutely no disputing she IS a liar. So I've refrained from the 'fat' part. I've gone to the BIG. And added the LYING part. Seems if folks don't like it they could put me on ignore. Then I wouldn't have to explain so you could see it again.


and that rear goes all the way down to her cankles. Probably stuffed with all that corrupt campain $$$$


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Doggonedog said:


> No, I don't admit it's the truth about Hillary. SMH.
> 
> I believe that the admins decided that name calling was inappropriate. IMO, the middle school-esque name calling devalues this forum, and may cause loss of IQ points. There are a few that just don't have any to spare.


IQ, that's why so many depend on the government , isn't it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you noticed that the people who complain the most about others being dependent on the government are dependant in the government?


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

Tricky Grama said:


> In all fairness, Hillary has a large rear. I DO have a bit of med knowledge to state its white & dimpled-'cottagecheese'. And there is absolutely no disputing she IS a liar. So I've refrained from the 'fat' part. I've gone to the BIG. And added the LYING part. Seems if folks don't like it they could put me on ignore. Then I wouldn't have to explain so you could see it again.





7thswan said:


> and that rear goes all the way down to her cankles. Probably stuffed with all that corrupt campain $$$$


Since you two feel there is nothing wrong with body shaming someone why don't both you post full body pictures and let us critique you?  You wouldn't have a problem with that, right? 

Also, the medical term for "cottage cheese" dimpled skin is cellulite. Why would you possibly care that Hillary Clinton's derriere is white? What color should it be? Blue?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I have noticed that people who demand that others pay for something tend to believe that they have a right to decide what that something is too. I also have noticed they hold they have the right to defining words and determining the validity of everyone else's values. And what is truth ultimately. Which I suppose is the only way a fantasy can continue without interruption. Everyone must pretend to see the Emperor's New Clothes or the whole belief system crashes.
The trouble with that remark is that government has become such a supernanny that avoid some form of attachment to it is impossible.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Doggonedog said:


> Since you two feel there is nothing wrong with body shaming someone why don't both you post full body pictures and let us critique you?  You wouldn't have a problem with that, right?
> 
> Also, the medical term for "cottage cheese" dimpled skin is cellulite. Why would you possibly care that Hillary Clinton's derriere is white? What color should it be? Blue?


Sure, I'll take one right now.Her problem is that she dosen't have the self control that it takes to be a leader. She won't even shake off that nasty cheating husband(used loosley) because of politics-that is warped.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Let's go kill somebody" is no longer incitement to riot and a crime?

How very strange.


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

7thswan said:


> Sure, I'll take one right now.Her problem is that she dosen't have the self control that it takes to be a leader. She won't even shake off that nasty cheating husband(used loosley) because of politics-that is warped.


So that's justification to body shame a 67 year old woman? What does her body have to do with her leadership ability or that she didn't leave her husband?

ETA: Where's your full body picture so we can critique it? Actually, unless you are in your mid 60s post a full body picture of your mother so we can "review" it for flaws.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

How someone looks is not a representation of their intelligence or their character. Did you teach your children to shame their friends or the classmate that has downs syndrome? Do you teach them to judge their employers or fellow employees by the looks they inherited.

Do you allow them to put down their grandparents because they put on weight?

Is that your legacy for this world? Leading by example by putting people down by making such ugly comments about their looks?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It looks like everyone has share their opinions.


----------

